# Giants of Trinidad?



## Bigboy (Mar 8, 2005)

I've heard of a giant specie of Scolopendra in Trinidad and I've seen a pic of one the must have been at least 3inches wide.  Any truth behind this.  And if so why the hell don't I have 3?


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2005)

Bigboy said:
			
		

> I've heard of a giant specie of Scolopendra in Trinidad and I've seen a pic of one the must have been at least 3inches wide.  Any truth behind this.  And if so why the hell don't I have 3?


Pics?  Links??  Anything????
T


----------



## Randolph XX() (Mar 8, 2005)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrummorsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
see, it's my rummer is wider than 3 inches


----------



## danread (Mar 9, 2005)

Judging the size of a pede by a picture is extrememly difficult at best, if not impossible, and nearly always ends up with massive overestimation of the size. I think there are some large pedes in Trinidad (_S. viridicornis_?), but no larger than the big _S. gigantea_ that are around in the hobby.

Cheers,


----------



## Wade (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't know...I saw some centipedes in the trade back in like '97 or '98 that were supposedly from "an island near Trinidad" that dwarfed the S. gigantea that were commonly available at the time.

3" wide may be pushing it, but when you figure in the body plus the length of the legs, 3" wouldn't be too far off.

Wade


----------



## 423 (Mar 9, 2005)

Like this one.
http://markmlucas.com/images/invertabrates/amazon giant 1.jpg


----------



## Steven (Mar 9, 2005)

423 said:
			
		

> Like this one.
> http://markmlucas.com/images/invertabrates/amazon giant 1.jpg


ahhhh that legendary picture   

that isn't such a big pede after all, now is it ?


----------



## Wade (Mar 9, 2005)

Indeed. The one I saw in person at a reptile show (and annother when I was on a job interview at the National Aquarium in Baltimore) looked much like that pic.

Wade


----------



## Gsc (Mar 9, 2005)

That is such an awsome pic...I want that beast!


----------



## Mantid Mafia (Mar 14, 2005)

423 said:
			
		

> Like this one.
> http://markmlucas.com/images/invertabrates/amazon giant 1.jpg


Wow!...very scary...I want one   :drool:


----------



## fiveohatch (Mar 16, 2005)

that thing is bad. i'd love to have something like that. the biggest pede i've ever seen was about 2" long (in the wild, never seen them at stores). 

i'd pay some pretty good money for something that size.


----------



## Buggin (Mar 16, 2005)

That pede in the picture is nowhere near 3 inches wide.


----------



## Elizabeth (Mar 16, 2005)

I think body plus legs, like Wade mentioned, that, yes, it's possible for that pede to be 3" wide.  Obviously, the body alone is not 3" wide.

Wonder what it eats?!


----------



## beetleman (Mar 16, 2005)

Elizabeth said:
			
		

> I think body plus legs, like Wade mentioned, that, yes, it's possible for that pede to be 3" wide.  Obviously, the body alone 3" wide.Wonder what it eats?![/QUOTE        PUPPPIES ofcourse       ;P  ;


----------



## beetleman (Mar 16, 2005)

i had one of those monsters back in 1995,it got pretty big,it was still growing too,then i sold it :wall: back then they were very common,i didn"t think at that time they would close that country for import/export   well......mabe someday again


----------



## Elizabeth (Mar 16, 2005)

You had one?  Do you remember what it was called, common or, better yet, scientific names?

So, it ate puppies, eh?!     :}


----------



## beetleman (Mar 17, 2005)

yeah,back then when they were availible they were calling them "giant black centipedes from trinidad" they did not know much about them,i believe they are scolopendra virdicornis,but not sure,it was very hardy didn't have to be really humid either and grew like a weed   very awesome pede! and oh yeah it ate anything i put in with it,can't believe we can't get them :wall: ahhh maybe someday.


----------

